# Dragons In Motion



## BruceCalkins

http://www.goldendragondojo.com/VideoVault.html

Please feel free to visit our new page. Just a couple of videos right now, But I hope to expand.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

You know, there was some self-proclaimed Sir Something-or-other who glommed onto Mr. Parker for a spell (Sir James Hydrick, I believe it was...some of you older kenpo guys might remember him...followed Parker around like a lost puppy towards the last year or two, and even popped up on an Inside Karate/Kung-Gu cover wearing the IKKA patch). Did these same kinds of silly tricks. The Amazing Randy exposed him for being a quack fraud. Turns out, was the same guy who did a bunch of fraud crap on "That's Incredible", got caught for some stuff, and did time in jail (also in Texas, if memory serves me). Admitted, after being exposed, that with all the spare time he had behind bars, he used it to develop some cute tricks like this. He could do one better, though. Balanced a dollar bill on the head of a nail, covered by an aquarium. Would then do this hand trick "through the aquarium". 

Randy discovered small puffs of air directed down towards the table, through the nostrils, slide under the aquarium and move the bill. Did the same thing with pencils on a table, moving them accross the table top without touching them. Did you really believe someone out here wouldn't spot this for the silliness it is?

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Makalakumu

I looked at the take downs and I thought that the uke was doing some pretty good sutemi.  I like the no hand sutemi in particular.  The tori was big and powerful and I think that some of those take downs would be more difficult or impossible if a smaller person were to try them.  I'm not seeing much kazushi...

As a general comment, maybe we should stay more positive and to the point.  I would hate to have other members shy away from posting videos of themselves because the environment is  overtly negative...

For many other members, posting something of themselves in here will be risky...if not courageous.


----------



## Moogong

Can you please explain the chest slap at the end of Basic Take Down #3?


----------



## Rick Wade

I personally agree with the chest slap I personally think he just saw the opening and took advantage of it in a friendly way.  HA HA.  I just hate it when it happens to me.  My only question would be why didn't you shoot the video with some more Senior personnel (than an Orange and Yellow Belt) that away you could have made it a little more dynamic.  Just a suggestion.

V/R

Rick

P.S.  
I would have to see the chop stick thing in person.


----------



## Bammx2

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> You know, there was some self-proclaimed Sir Something-or-other who glommed onto Mr. Parker for a spell (Sir James Hydrick, I believe it was...some of you older kenpo guys might remember him...followed Parker around like a lost puppy towards the last year or two, and even popped up on an Inside Karate/Kung-Gu cover wearing the IKKA patch). Did these same kinds of silly tricks. The Amazing Randy exposed him for being a quack fraud. Turns out, was the same guy who did a bunch of fraud crap on "That's Incredible", got caught for some stuff, and did time in jail (also in Texas, if memory serves me). Admitted, after being exposed, that with all the spare time he had behind bars, he used it to develop some cute tricks like this. He could do one better, though. Balanced a dollar bill on the head of a nail, covered by an aquarium. Would then do this hand trick "through the aquarium".
> 
> Randy discovered small puffs of air directed down towards the table, through the nostrils, slide under the aquarium and move the bill. Did the same thing with pencils on a table, moving them accross the table top without touching them. Did you really believe someone out here wouldn't spot this for the silliness it is?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Dave


 I know the guy you're speaking of.
Can't remember his name,but what I do remember was he trained in some form of kung fu under a Dr.Wu and perfected a breathing technique using his diaphragm only to push air.Hence the reason you would never see his chest inflate or even his cheeks move when blowing.....
he actually developed this while serving time in prison!


----------



## Moogong

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I personally agree with the chest slap I personally think he just saw the opening and took advantage of it in a friendly way.



Yes, but what was he trying to represent with the slap?  A punch? His version of Dim Mak?  Was he putting an Eagle Federation sticker on the attackers chest?  Being that the video was not narrated, I am a bit curious.


----------



## arnisador

It looks to me like he's indicating a chop to the throat, done there for safety.


----------



## Rick Wade

Moogong said:
			
		

> Yes, but what was he trying to represent with the slap?  A punch? His version of Dim Mak?  Was he putting an Eagle Federation sticker on the attackers chest?  Being that the video was not narrated, I am a bit curious.




Upon further review of the video I think he is making sure the Dragon Federation patch does't fall off of the Gi.  No wait the was a fly on his chest.  I guess we will just have to wait for Bruce.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Rick Wade

Hold the phone I just watched that video like 10 times and the Ukis head, right leg, and left arm all go limp after the slap.  Is Bruce almighty trying to tell us that is a knock out slap.  Did he also study under Dilam?  Bruce please respond. 

Thanks 

Rick


----------



## tshadowchaser

Mod. Note. 
Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.

-Sheldon Bedell
NAME-MT Moderator-


----------



## Ceicei

I'm impressed with the yellow belt for doing the basic stick drills. Starting at that level, the yellow belt will progress well with the sticks while moving up the ranks. He did this way better than I did when I started out on the sticks (timing, etc.) Mr. Calkins, how long has Jon been practicing on the sticks before that video clip was made?

 As for Mr. Calkins showing the takedowns, he executed them smoothly (and as an instructor, he should). I've had some awful takedowns done to me--admittedly by other students. I wish the ones who threw me did them as smoothly. 

 With the third clip, I think he intended that chest slap to be a throat strike; probably for safety's sake, he didn't strike to the throat. Another alternative would be a palmheel strike to the sternum/solar plexus. It would be good to have Mr. Calkins explain further that technique.

  - Ceicei


----------



## Tgace

Not a bad collection. If only he'd take out the silly parlor trick.


----------



## Makalakumu

Ceicei said:
			
		

> As for Mr. Calkins showing the takedowns, he executed them smoothly (and as an instructor, he should). I've had some awful takedowns done to me--admittedly by other students. I wish the ones who threw me did them as smoothly.


My jujutsu teacher is also a big man.  All of the throws are easy for him and he hardly uses an ounce of his strength.  The problem is, and he acknowledges this, is that an ounce of his strength is way more then is needed to perform the throw.  

I like the smooth entrance to the technique.  I like the ease at which it is portrayed, yet I am not convinced that a smaller man or a woman would be able to do the same technique.  Oh well.  We all have different bodies and and we use what works...


----------



## BruceCalkins

arnisador said:
			
		

> It looks to me like he's indicating a chop to the throat, done there for safety.


Yes Just a final Strike.. Going anywhere. Throat, Side of Head.. ect


----------



## BruceCalkins

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I'm impressed with the yellow belt for doing the basic stick drills. Starting at that level, the yellow belt will progress well with the sticks while moving up the ranks. He did this way better than I did when I started out on the sticks (timing, etc.) Mr. Calkins, how long has Jon been practicing on the sticks before that video clip was made?
> 
> As for Mr. Calkins showing the takedowns, he executed them smoothly (and as an instructor, he should). I've had some awful takedowns done to me--admittedly by other students. I wish the ones who threw me did them as smoothly.
> 
> With the third clip, I think he intended that chest slap to be a throat strike; probably for safety's sake, he didn't strike to the throat. Another alternative would be a palmheel strike to the sternum/solar plexus. It would be good to have Mr. Calkins explain further that technique.
> 
> - Ceicei


The Stick drills were done with one of my students GJ... Jon was the rag Doll I threw around  LOL... No They are both great kids and work well. GJ had been doing the drill for about 2 months... And yes it was a strike... to Head or Throat... Thank you for the comment. I'm sure you will build your stick skills. You instructor is probably a fine teacher and may have a larger class than I have. I have a small school right now because I am coming back from a major accident... (I broke my Back in 2001 and had L5/S1 fused. and they want to do L4/L5 next.. Oh well...


----------



## BruceCalkins

All of those throws work with the natural Body movements. so a smaller man or Lady could also do them. I have a great student.. Joseph.. he is 84 years young and he throws one of our big guys Josh M all over the place LOL


----------



## pesilat

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> My jujutsu teacher is also a big man.  All of the throws are easy for him and he hardly uses an ounce of his strength.  The problem is, and he acknowledges this, is that an ounce of his strength is way more then is needed to perform the throw.
> 
> I like the smooth entrance to the technique.  I like the ease at which it is portrayed, yet I am not convinced that a smaller man or a woman would be able to do the same technique.  Oh well.  We all have different bodies and and we use what works...



Yes, and as a big man, it's also sometimes difficult to get across to people that there is no real force needed. People just assume that since I'm a big guy I'm using my muscle. If they're a smaller person they sometimes say, "I can't do it because I'm not that big/strong." If they're bigger then they muscle their way through it and think they're doing what I'm doing.

People tend to see what they want to see no matter how many times the actual leverage and other physical principles are explained. That's something I've noticed. My primary instructor is a relatively small guy (5'8" 140 lbs.) and when he does takedowns, I've never heard anyone say, "Yeah, but he's big enough to make it work."

Though I have heard people say (and even thought it myself until I felt him do it) that, "His uke must be falling for him. There's no way he could take that big guy down that easily."

So I guess both sizes have problems  As is usually the case, for every strength, there is a weakness.

I thought the clips were decent. I don't expect much out of video in general and even less out of web clips. Video is limited by the fact that we're trying to represent a 3 dimensional situation in a 2 dimensional medium. There will be things lost and the more we try to make obvious, the less "real" things are to a trained eye. It's a give and take. If you do it "real" (i.e.: even at training speed) then it'll be hard for people - even experienced people - to really see what's going on. But if you make everything obvious then you're doing it in such a stilted fashion that it has to be faked anyway.

And web clips are even more difficult because of the necessary time/quality constraint to keep download time to a minimum.

But, taking all that into account, I'd say the clips are decent. I agree that I'd like to see some of the stuff - especially the stick work - done with a more experienced partner and I'd also have to see the chopstick trick in person and would probably still be skeptical 

Mike

Mike


----------



## Don Roley

There may be hope for Bruce yet. If he trained a few more years under a good teacher he could possibly fill up all of those many holes in his techniques.


----------



## The Kai

I looked at the takedown clips. Not bad overall nice intermediate techniques. The attack/blocks could have been say a tad more efficient. Also not alot of hip or leg(stance) movement. takedown #1 was all on the Uke


Actually raises an question. The takedowns don't look like kenpo, and from the little I've seen with ninpo does'nt seem like that either. Could this be toad style of Kung Fu?

Wow! I just saw the chopstick trick clip.  Can you do any card tricks too?


----------



## Rick Wade

Let me first say I apologize to Bruce and the rest of the forum for being rude and inconsiderate.  Some one pointed out that Why work so hard to be a jerk? Multiple mocking posts?  

Let me try to defend what I was trying to get at.

1.  I personally dont believe the Lu_Ling_Sao___Soke  Chopstick maneuver I am just sometime to much of a realist.  I personally dont believe in Chi, Ki, telekinesis or no touch knockouts.

2. I didnt understand the last slap to the chest.  See, being a realist I usually have to have things done on me to get proven.  That is why I take so many shots and subject myself to pain.

All and all they were good videos.  I think he has some fine young talent there on those clips.  

I realize I came off as a jerk that is not normally in my nature.  I apologize to you Bruce and the rest of the forum.

I dont want anyone being leery of posting to this thread I think thread has some real value and potential.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Firstly, thank you Bruce for sharing the clips. 

Secondly, this forum isn't the place to hammer someone. Lets not.  Everyone has their own take and while we may not agree, we all have the right to our opinions. 

If you don't understand what is happening, or why, then ask.
If you disagree with how somethings shown, maybe asking "why was X done that way? I learned it differently" rather than "OMG that sucked!" will get things cleared up rather than mucked up.  Hey, it mighta been a flub.  I know I got enough in my own clips. 

And, hey, if ya have a different take....share away.   IDIC and all that,ya'know?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

1 suggestion for Bruce - add file sizes to the clip descriptions.  I'm on high-speed and they took a while to load. Wasn't sure if it was me, the clips, or his server. Or all of the above.

I watched 2
Chopstick spining - impressive. People have said it's subtle breath puffs. Dunno, I didn't hear any breathing, but agree it needs to be seen in person and 'validated' to counter that.  I'll happily do so in July.

Stick drills - Pretty basic compared to what I've done, but, the timing looked good, and the flow was good.  Not much of a rechamber though.  Was the influence FMA, Kenpo, or other?

:asian:


----------



## arnisador

Chopsticks--my guess is that the sticks are arranged so that they will start moving on their own, and the hands are actually following, not leading, the stick.


----------



## Tgace

Good for retrieving dropped lightsabers....


----------



## BruceCalkins

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> 1 suggestion for Bruce - add file sizes to the clip descriptions. I'm on high-speed and they took a while to load. Wasn't sure if it was me, the clips, or his server. Or all of the above.
> 
> I watched 2
> Chopstick spining - impressive. People have said it's subtle breath puffs. Dunno, I didn't hear any breathing, but agree it needs to be seen in person and 'validated' to counter that. I'll happily do so in July.
> 
> Stick drills - Pretty basic compared to what I've done, but, the timing looked good, and the flow was good. Not much of a rechamber though. Was the influence FMA, Kenpo, or other?
> 
> :asian:


Thank you sir:
First: I didn't think about the size Thanks.. They are like 19mgs each... I tried to make them as small as I could... 

Second: I don't force anyone to believe in Chi training. It has been around for hundreds of years but to each His/Her own and Blessings on all training. I don't use any breath but I do understand the doubt. I was asked by members of this forum to put it on so I did. I am going to try to have Sifu Moore Join me in July.. He is 100x better at this than I am.. Heck. He Taught me...

Lastly:  Based on Kenpo 5 line and basic kenpo Stick.. Also I did a bit of self taught with sticks and added some of those moves. But 99% of what I teach comes from Kenpo Sticks.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

BruceCalkins said:
			
		

> Thank you sir:
> First: I didn't think about the size Thanks.. They are like 19mgs each... I tried to make them as small as I could...
> 
> Second: I don't force anyone to believe in Chi training. It has been around for hundreds of years but to each His/Her own and Blessings on all training. I don't use any breath but I do understand the doubt. I was asked by members of this forum to put it on so I did. I am going to try to have Sifu Moore Join me in July.. He is 100x better at this than I am.. Heck. He Taught me...
> 
> Lastly: Based on Kenpo 5 line and basic kenpo Stick.. Also I did a bit of self taught with sticks and added some of those moves. But 99% of what I teach comes from Kenpo Sticks.


With all due respect, I am painfully familiar with kenpo sticks. Can't say as I recognize it as such, but thanks for jumping into the lions den and being courageous enough to post.

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## BruceCalkins

New Videos Now Available.


----------

